# travel anxiety



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

When I have to travel the worst part is not the airplane. The taxi ride to the airport scares me more. I know there's a bathroom on the plane. I usually have to get to the airport through rush hour traffic which could take up to an hour. Of course the more I fear getting D the more likely it is to happen. Any tips on getting my mind onto something else...I try to read, but the fear is still right there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

Try these links for helpful info: http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hypnosis.htm http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/hypnosis.html And in the meantime, there's always Immodium...







Been there.... and you can achieve better control of the "D"Hope the above help, Evie


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

bushja - can you take your car to the airport and leave it there? I was taking cabs to the airport for trips that were two nights long and figured out it was the same price to park at the airport in the long term parking - problem solved.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

bloomers,I have thought of that but have a nice new BMW and really don't like the idea of leaving at O'hare where I normally fly out of. It's just so frustrating. For most people the biggest problem would just being stuck in traffic...for us there's the added stress.


----------



## tico10 (Jun 20, 2003)

Hi bushja1I suffer from the same symptoms. My biggest fear is not knowing where the restrooms are located. Once I have located them or know where they are my anxiety subsides and even goes away.I can be home all day or at work and I have no problems . Once I get ready to go somewhere the anxiety takes over. when I go to anew place I first try to locate where the bathroooms are If there are none, I panic and have to leave. Does thiss sound familiar. I realize it's mostly in my head and that's what bothers me, that I can't control it. Even though I know it's mostly in my head. I know I am not imaginig the stomach pains and the feeling of wanting to go to the bathroom.Please respond and good luck to you


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Bushja,Lots of people suffer from travel/flying anxiety. I used to fly regularly, but it was torture when I started having "stomach" problems. Talked to my doctor and he prescribed anti-anxiety medication which I took shortly before flights--it worked very well and allowed me to continue traveling without making myself--and my husband--miserable. Relaxation techniques, yoga and other methods are good long-term methods to lower anxiety, but if it hits you hard on those sepcific occasions, the right medication could really help.


----------



## suzieq2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Bushja,I took get situational anxiety - the thought of being in a car for an hour stuck in traffic would be a nightmare for me - if I ever have to do something that I can't get out of or won't miss, then I take Ativan which calms the pre-trip anxiety immensely - although there are side-effects (drowsiness), I'd prefer that any day to the alternative... it might even help you to sleep on the plane. The deep breathing helps, sometimes which for me is not enough to rely on - I need something that my mind says will absolutely, for sure stop this attack so it's Imodium for the diarrhea or to prevent it (I stock-pile and take about 6-8 before a very stressful situation) and also take 1-2mg of Ativan for the anxiety side of it. My symptoms are quite bad so you may not need as many or as much. Let me know if this helps!


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

What would happen if you had an accident in the taxi?. Is it the cab driver's reaction you are dreading or the inconvenience of it all?I would be interested in knowing your thoughts on this thread, bushja. It is about Cognitive therapy and Anxiety and Shame http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=001654#000000


----------

